
Most Americans think too many people are easily offended - randomname2
http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2016/07/20/in-political-correctness-debate-most-americans-think-too-many-people-are-easily-offended/?utm_content=buffere6ea5&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
CM30
Most British people likely believe this as well. There's a reason 'political
correctness gone mad' is basically a meme over here.

As far as the study goes... interesting that more republicans and independents
seem to think this is an issue than democrats. Guess the left's obsession with
identity politics may factor into that one.

